#  JG8NQJ/JD1

## 4L5A

, JG8NQJ      , IOTA OC-073,   ,    2022,  JG8NQJ/JD1.
https://dxnews.com/ru/jg8nqj-jd1_mar...mi-tori-shima/

----------

RA3WDK

----------

